# Eigene Internet IP herausfinden!

## Pegasus87

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mit einem Konsolenprogramm meine aktuelle Internet Ip herausfinden lasen, die ich dann für weitere Scripte sein. Welches Programm spuckt einem die eigene IP aus?

Ich bin mit einem Router verbunden, d.h. die Netzwerkkarte hat nur die "interne" IP.

mfg

----------

## dek

ifconfig

Edit: Sorry, wohl zu schnell geantwortet. Du willst sicher an die Inet-IP des Routers kommen.

----------

## Pegasus87

Aha und wie weiter???

Welche Option?

An meiner lokalen IP bin ich, wie gesagt, nicht interessiert. Ich will die zum Internet, die der DSL Router hat.

----------

## Deever

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> ich möchte gerne mit einem Konsolenprogramm meine aktuelle Internet Ip herausfinden

 "Internet IP"? Du meinst wohl "IP-Adresse", in diesem Fall wohl noch besser "öffentliche IP-Adresse"? Du könntest http://www.ip-ermitteln.de (erster Treffer bei Google) in Verbindung mit wget und awk benutzen. Wenn ich heute noch Zeit hab, werd ichs selber mal versuchen, bis dahin wird dir die Manualpage zu awk sicher genügen.

 *dek wrote:*   

> ifconfig

 Du redest wirr.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/devLast edited by Deever on Sat Apr 30, 2005 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dek

Ja ist klar, sorry. Hatte ich zuerst überlesen. Bin ich selbst überfragt.

----------

## think4urs11

z.B. so

```
wget http://www2.simflex.com/ip.shtml && grep ^[0-9] ip.shtml
```

HTH

T.

----------

## Deever

So ists natürlich noch einfacher, danke!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## think4urs11

bitte  :Smile: 

gab mal eine Site die nur die IP-Adresse zurückgab ohne jegliche Header usw., ich finde nur den Link nicht mehr  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

Hah, geht doch

meine IP im Internet

Noch einfacher gehts wirklich nicht.

HTH

T.

----------

## sven-tek

oh ihr wart schneller, ich habe mir den hier abgebrochen  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> wget -q http://www.myip.nu/ && cat index.html |grep "Your IP address" |sed -e 's/.* \([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\.\([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\.\([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\.\([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\(.*\)/\1.\2.\3.\4/g' && rm index.html

 

----------

## Pegasus87

Jo, das mit dem wget gefällt mir, danke!

----------

## Lenz

 *sven-tek wrote:*   

> oh ihr wart schneller, ich habe mir den hier abgebrochen 
> 
>  *Quote:*   wget -q http://www.myip.nu/ && cat index.html |grep "Your IP address" |sed -e 's/.* \([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\.\([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\.\([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\.\([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\(.*\)/\1.\2.\3.\4/g' && rm index.html 

 

UNIX at its best.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Deever

 *sven-tek wrote:*   

> oh ihr wart schneller, ich habe mir den hier abgebrochen 
> 
>  *Quote:*   wget -q http://www.myip.nu/ && cat index.html |grep "Your IP address" |sed -e 's/.* \([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\.\([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\.\([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\.\([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\(.*\)/\1.\2.\3.\4/g' && rm index.html 

 Autsch! Warum nicht einfach

```
wget http://www.myip.nu -O- | awk '/Your IP address/ {print substr($5,0,index($5,"<")-1);}'
```

 :Wink: 

Theoretisch ließe sichs auch mit 'grep' und 'cut' lösen, aber das will nach 'awk' glaub ich kaum einer mehr, nicht?  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/devLast edited by Deever on Sun May 01, 2005 12:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amne

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *sven-tek wrote:*   oh ihr wart schneller, ich habe mir den hier abgebrochen 
> 
>  *Quote:*   wget -q http://www.myip.nu/ && cat index.html |grep "Your IP address" |sed -e 's/.* \([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\.\([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\.\([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\.\([0-9]\{1,3\}\)\(.*\)/\1.\2.\3.\4/g' && rm index.html  
> 
> UNIX at its best. 

 

Genau, da soll noch einer kommen und behaupten, Lunix sei ein kryptisches System für Frickler, die den ganzen Tag nur vor dem Rechner sitzen und geheimnisvolles Zeug in die Tastatur hacken.  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

Warum? Wer die Manpage zu awk nicht versteht, wird IMHO auch vor einem Windous relativ blöde dastehen. Seine volle Mächtigkeit entfaltet das Tool natürlich erst bei grösseren Dateien. Übrigens klappt selbst XML mit awk relativ schmerzlos...

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## sven-tek

hat mal einer ein awk howto  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

erster Link in Google: HowTo-AWK bzw. AWK

HTH

T.

----------

## phixom

Hat dein Router kein dyndns-client oder sowas ähnliches?

Dann könntest du dir einfach eine dyndns-addresse kostenlos holen und bekommst dann deine IP einfach mit "nslookup deine-addresse" geliefert.

Ausserdem bräuchstes du die noch nicht mal, da du ja auch über die dyndns-domain-addresse auf deinen Rechner zugreifen kannst.

phixom

----------

## SinoTech

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> z.B. so
> 
> ```
> wget http://www2.simflex.com/ip.shtml && grep ^[0-9] ip.shtml
> ```
> ...

 

Mit der Option "-O" wird das nicht mal auf die Platte gespeichert  :Laughing: 

```

wget http://www2.simflex.com/ip.shtml -O | grep ^[0-9]

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## 76062563

```
$ wget http://www2.simflex.com/ip.shtml -O | grep ^[0-9]

wget: Diese Option benötigt ein Argument -- »O«

```

----------

## prior_philip

Naja...

```

wget http://www2.simflex.com/ip.shtml -qO - | grep ^[0-9]

```

So halt... Herr Guru

----------

## SinoTech

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ wget http://www2.simflex.com/ip.shtml -O | grep ^[0-9]
> 
> ...

 

Hatte das "-" vergessen. Heißt also:

```

$ wget http://www2.simflex.com/ip.shtml -O - | grep ^[0-9]

```

Und wenn man noch die ganzen Meldungen von "wget" nach "/dev/null" umleitet kommts doch richtig schön:

```

$ wget http://www2.simflex.com/ip.shtml -O - 2>/dev/null | grep ^[0-9]

217.224.123.***

```

bzw. wie es "prior_philip" gemacht hat:

```

$ wget http://www2.simflex.com/ip.shtml -qO - | grep ^[0-9]

217.224.123.***

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## think4urs11

Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Entweder

```
wget http://www2.simflex.com/ip.shtml -qO - | grep ^[1-9]
```

grep von 1-9 weil... führende Nullen nennt man Manager, gibts aber nicht als IP-Adresse. Per Definition wären nämlich (afair) mit führenden Nullen geschriebene IP als oktal zu lesen.

oder das ganze auch noch ohne grep:

```
echo `wget -q -O - http://www.mindcrime.net/~niehaus/ip-nummer.php`
```

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

am einfachsten findet man die IP über die Webseite vom Planetopia SAT1

Internet Experten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :Smile: 

http://www.peterhuth.de/

Die Software die Peter vertreibt ist einfach super.

Aber leide gibt es die nicht für Gentoo,

von der Seite Surfe ich wieder mit Windows.

Da ich durch Peter Huth zu mehr sicherheit

verholfen wurde.

Gruss Jörg

Geht mal auf das obere Frame!!!! Skrollt mit der Maus mal nach unten.

Dor stehen zwei Links! Hat der die selber eingefügt?

----------

## Marlo

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ...SAT1...Internet Experten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
> 
> 

 

  :Cool:  

  :Cool:  

Na , wo sollste jetzt draufklikken?

Ma

----------

## Arudil

mein IE unterstützt das Ö in der url nicht  :Sad: 

(also ich da das erste mal auf der page war dachte ich das wär ne verarsche  :Very Happy: )

----------

## sarahb523

```

lynx -dump 'http://www.mindcrime.net/%7Eniehaus/ip-nummer.php'

```

die lösung ist auch recht easy.

gruß

sarah

----------

## Anarcho

Hatte mich schon gewundert warum noch keiner ne Lösung mittles lynx vorgestellt hat...

----------

## slick

Man kanns auch mit 'nem Ping machen. Habs jetzt nicht genau im Kopf (und kann auch grad nicht nachschauen), aber da gibts 'nen Parameter wo er (so ein bischen wie tracert) die einzelnen IPs anzeigt. Und die "zweite" ist dann die externe IP. Ich glaube es war ping -c 1 -R $externerHost.

----------

## think4urs11

Ping funktioniert nur mit Einschränkungen, u.a. dann nicht wenn

- kein direkter NAT-Durchgriff 'intern' -> 'extern' möglich/erlaubt ist

- mehr als ein Router in Richtung Internet müßte man Hops zählen

- der ICMP-Type Timestamp gefiltert wird

- der Router mehrere Interfaces hat kommts drauf an wie die Config aussieht, evtl. kommt die Antwort mit der IP eines völlig 'falschen' Interfaces

- gleiches natürlich für traceroute/netcat/telnet/hping/whatever

Das Topic ist glaub ich erschöpfend 'solved' fürs erste  :Rolling Eyes: 

SCNR

T.

----------

